# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Report issues here - AND NOTHING ELSE, PLEASE!

## romperstomper

I am going to collate the reported issues to date in this thread. Feel free to add new ones as they appear, and advise if any of these are solved, so I can mark them accordingly, but *do not add any other editorial comments please*!  :Wink: 


1. search only finds posts since upgrade

2. When viewing a thread the forum rules link has moved to the quick navigation drop down. Not an issue as such, more an observation.

3. "Quick Links" - should always be available - If you use "New posts" it isn't there......

4. The icon for Excel attachments is broken. The linked image http://www.excelforum.com/images/attach/xls.gif does not seem to exist. This happened before the upgrade, too, at least in the "child of ..." skin.

5. Same icons for WATER COOLER and other posts?

6. Used IE7 sometimes receive error:
Fatal error: Call to undefined function prepare_blog_category_permissions() in /home/eforum/public_html/includes/blog_init.php on line 32

7. See also problem here with attached workbook which doesn't seem to exist
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post2657334
I'm seeing the 'Page not found' message

8. I can't see any of the Quick Reply buttons (such as Link, Email, Italic, etc.) when using Skylight skin.

9. I post this formula in a question
=FIXED(2.999)&"-"&FIXED(4.354)
when I copy and paste it it looks like this
1. =FIXED(2.999)&"-"&FIXED(4.354)

10. if you want to see your old posts you should go to yr profile and then "find latest posts" (if you are lucky!). well, it's not my case ))...but anyway, it's annoying.
and what is that "auto-saved"?

11. i cant find earlier posts ...........i went to my profile and did latest post but it does not show my earlier posts..............any ideas?

12. In the skylight no reputation visible.

13. The currently active user list (at the bottom of the forum's index page) does not wrap when the window is narrowed. In IE8, at least.

14. Most of the screen is now being occupied by useless information.

----------


## watersev

hi romperstomper, 
15. I get the following error while trying to enter Excel Programming from the Main forum page:

Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

I did notify yesterday and today though I suppose there is much work besides those messages.

Cheers

----------


## NBVC

16. Who's Online doesn't work properly (at least for Moderators)

----------


## abousetta

17. Several of the main links on the forum homepage (http://www.excelforum.com/index.php) do not work (e.g. Excel General and Excel Programming). This is what appears in the URL line at the top of IE (http://www.excelforum.com/a/).

----------


## NBVC

18.  When I edit posts and press Save, the post does not appear.  It's as if it was deleted.  Then I refresh the page and it is magically there.

----------


## Colin Legg

19. When I navigate to the main forum page (URL is http://www.excelforum.com/), the tab name in Internet Explorer becomes just "E". Presumably it should be "Excel Help Forum" or similar.

However, I noted that the tab name is correct if I navigate to http://www.excelforum.com/index.php

----------


## Colin Legg

20. If I click on Edit post (to edit my post, obviously) and click SAVE, I can no longer see my post on the thread. I have to refresh the page to be able to see it.

----------


## Colin Legg

21. When I am logged in, I can still see a link to register in the top right-hand corner of the page next to the "log out" link. This option should be removed to help declutter the page.

----------


## abousetta

22. DB Error when trying to edit post (e.g. http://www.excelforum.com/editpost.p...49&do=editpost).

----------


## Marcol

Was going to post this to JBs' thread "Cant read Thread" but couldn't




> I can't read *any* thread (07:45 GMT 07/12/2011).
> Also "settings" (User CP) is broken.
> 
> Getting error warning when trying to reply to this thread - Do you want to leave this page ....



23. Now difficult/impossible  to connect to any thread that isn't in "Todays Posts" before the break for "... Threads not updated since .. " (11:05 GMT 07/12/2011)

Regards
Alistair

----------


## abousetta

24. DB errors across the forum (if you can read this, then this message got through miraculously).

----------


## NBVC

25.  The Blog is confusing new users.  They are posting their Excel questions there... and I (or maybe we) are not going to answer/moderate them!

----------


## abousetta

26. Edit button (pencil) not available for signature on User Control page.

----------


## abousetta

27. Color for logo on Print preview are not blending with the background (white). It looks like... can't describe but you will see what I mean when you click on the button.

----------


## -Spax-

Been unable to get on for 20 mins due to a network error screen, please see attached;

----------


## arthurbr

28. Canned replies not available when giving an infraction

----------


## shg

29. It used to be that you could Ctrl+Click to the left of a Code window to select all the code. That doesn't work anymore.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JBeaucaire

30. I was instructed to switch back from Skyline, but I do not see the way to do that after searching the bottom of many screens/profile pages/setting pages....

----------


## JBeaucaire

31. I can no longer TAB out of the quick reply box to "Post Quick Reply" button via keyboard.   As a non-mouse person, this makes posting messages significantly more cumbersome.  Please add TAB functionality back in.

----------


## ConneXionLost

33. On the main forum index page, the "what's going on box" displays about 45 centimetres (approx.) below the screen location where it should be.

Using IE 7.0.5730.13

----------


## ConneXionLost

34. On the main forum page, some errant column headers?

Attachment 131756

Using IE 7.0.5730.13

----------


## ConneXionLost

35. On the "Advanced" reply to thread screen, these are the toolbar buttons.

Attachment 131758

Using IE 7.0.5730.13

----------


## Marcol

*36.* Can't collapse the Groups "*Subscribed Forums*" and "*Latest Infractions Received* (0 point(s) total)" when viewed via "*Settings*"
*37.* When editing a post the Save Button doesn't return to the thread, got to refresh to see the amended post.

----------


## abousetta

38. A lot of the attachments from the last few days have disappeared. I know because I uploaded a couple of these attachments or have downloaded attachments that OPs have uploaded.

----------


## teylyn

get errors trying to open the attachments in post #21 and #22 of this thread.

----------


## arthurbr

39 No attachment visible in this thread http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...r-per-day.html

( already saw the same thing on another one but thought it was an error - seems to be a recurring item

----------


## arthurbr

40. The little dot next to the poster's name indicating she/he is online is barely visible

----------


## Mordred

41. This is taking quite some to get used to.  Little things that I find annoying are the bold that is used on threads that have had responses.  They are barely darker shades of blue compared to what's there in regular font.  I find myself doing a lot of staring and squinting at my screen because a lot of the colours sort of just blend together.  I haven't read all of the posts in this thread so I'm not sure how much the colour schema has been brought up but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

----------


## teylyn

42. Drop-down box to change skins has disappeared. A blessing, I wonder? Or are ppl now stuck with Skylight and can't get to vB4 Default?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I've reported issues in the test forum where Vai posted, my latest is this http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...4&goto=newpost

----------


## snb

43. There's a lot of spam coming in in the new blog facility; no icon to report these spams in the blogsphere itself.

Wouldn't mind if blog page itself would be removed from this forum alltogether..

----------


## JapanDave

44. Can't access PM's.
45. How to access autosaved data?
46. Who decided it was time for a change?

----------


## Marcol

*47*. The "*manage attachments*" facility is broken, it was working to some extent before,
It freezes when using the full Add facility, and returns an error when trying to use the basic uploader. (<p>Database Error </p>)

----------


## Vaibhav

> *47*. The "*manage attachments*" facility is broken, it was working to some extent before,
> It freezes when using the full Add facility, and returns an error when trying to use the basic uploader. (<p>Database Error </p>)



Hey Marcol - The technical team is working on this.  It will be up and running shortly.




> 44. Can't access PM's. 
> 45. How to access autosaved data?
> 46. Who decided it was time for a change?



Hey JapanDave - PM's are accessible now.  We have disabled the option of auto saving replies.  And lastly, it was a change for the better.




> 43. There's a lot of spam coming in in the new blog facility; no icon to report these spams in the blogsphere itself.
> 
> Wouldn't mind if blog page itself would be removed from this forum alltogether..



Hey Snb, The blog has been deactivated.

Thanks,

----------


## daddylonglegs

48. At the top right ("welcome" line) when logged in I get "daddylonglegs" and profile - both of these do the same thing - do we really need both?
49. Now that blogs have been removed presumably "View blog entries" should also be removed from Profile - this currently leads to an error page

----------


## arthurbr

50. Canned replies unavailable in the infraction form - Cannot Copy Paste in the Edit Window

----------


## snb

51. It seems as if the icons of the edit window can't be found; 
the program is looking for.../images/editor/sprite
Probably the images path isn't correct. You could copy all images into 1 folder and adapt the paths accordingly
In this quick reply edit box the icons still are not visible
52. If I rightclick on what should be the iconpictures in the edit box the button will be activated, as if I used the leftclick.
53. if formatting of 'coded' text is 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Simon Lloyd

The same issues with the icons but i can left click ok
Example:
*This* _was_ done in quick reply and the 



> buttons work with left click



using left click although i cant see them  :Smilie:

----------


## JapanDave

54. Have a popup for people with under 50 posts to remind them to post their code with code tags when they post a new thread or reply.

----------


## arthurbr

Japandave

maybe we should focus on making what we have run smoothly before adding some new features?

----------


## john55

55. first screen after I sign in is a sort of error message. see image1
56. if I click on Excel Programming (in Forum section) is displayed "invalid Forum specified..." see image2

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey John55,

This works fine at our end.  Just sign out and sign in again.  Let me know if you still face issues.

----------


## john55

hi,
after sign out and sign in again it seems to be ok!
thank you!

----------


## martindwilson

search is still not working mate! i se your last answer was tech team still working on it but that was a day ago

----------


## Simon Lloyd

57. Different views...etc in IE7 and IE9

----------


## Vaibhav

> search is still not working mate! i se your last answer was tech team still working on it but that was a day ago



The technical team is still working on it.  We should have a good update today.




> 57. Different views...etc in IE7 and IE9



Can you elaborate further Simon?  So we can push this forward to the technical team to resolve?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

In IE7 there are no rounded courners, the blocks are closer together, solid background throughout, forums justified to the left, blank grey area on the right.

I also mentioned in another post that you have to scroll 5 complete windows to get to the WGO and WOL

----------


## snb

To illustrate what Simon is writing about cfr. the attachments.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

snb it's all the other end for me!

----------


## Mordred

While trying to give a warning to a fellow, the canned replies would not work.

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey Mordred - The technical team is aware of this issue and is working on resolving the same.

----------


## Vaibhav

> To illustrate what Simon is writing about cfr. the attachments.



I will ask the technical team to look into this.

----------


## snb

58. In skin 'skylight' no 'tab' forum rules is visible (like in the default skin: forum/what's new/forum rules)

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I will ask the technical team to look into this.



Vai, to be honest this should really work "out of the box", it seems to me the team have been causing as many errors as they are fixing, the reason why stuff started to work when you switched postbit_legacy is because that template hadn't been edited at that time.

----------


## teylyn

59: cannot "collapse" sections in my User CP view. Previously, there were icons to collapse the sections like "subscibed threads", "infractions received", "reputation received". These buttons are no longer there.

----------


## teylyn

60: There used to be some info at the top of the page telling the user when they last accessed the forum. Based on that value, the User CP would not show any threads unless they had changed since that time stamp. The User CP still cuts off the threads and only shows those that have changed, but the user does not know when the cut-off happened, i.e. what the time stamp of the last activity is. 

Can we please get the time stamp of the last activity back into the page header?

thanks,

----------


## martindwilson

view of myprofile is strange i get a lot of parse errors and the visitor messages are not displayed also 2 navigation bars appear in the area i'm using chrome.
 in ie8 similar parse errors but the visitors message field is totally blank! 
in firefox its the same as chrome

----------


## teylyn

61. Some items in the "What's New" view have several replies, but 0 Views. 

Huh??

----------


## Marcol

62. User version information still missing on all posts.

63. Code tags are stripping empty lines from the VBa, this makes it more difficult to read the post/reply. 
Do we need to use an apostrophe for every blank line to make the code more readable?

----------


## arlu1201

> 63. Code tags are stripping empty lines from the VBa, this makes it more difficult to read the post/reply. 
> Do we need to use an apostrophe for every blank line to make the code more readable?



I have replied with code to the OP and its coming out fine. I am using the default skin.  Which one are you?

----------


## ConneXionLost

Earlier in this thread (post 21), I attempted to identify an issue by using an attached image, but the attachment seems to have disappeared.  This is a second attempt:






> 34. On the main forum page, some errant column headers?
> 
> ForumHeaders.jpg
> 
> Using IE 7.0.5730.13



Note - The reply button did not work when I attempted to use it in my original post, so the quote tags are manual.

----------


## ConneXionLost

Earlier in this thread (post 22), I attempted to identify an issue by using an attached image, but the attachment seems to have disappeared. This is a second attempt:





> 35. On the "Advanced" reply to thread screen, these are the toolbar buttons.
> 
> ToolbarButtons.jpg
> 
> Using IE 7.0.5730.13



Note - The reply button did not work when I attempted to use it in my original post, so the quote tags are manual.

Also using vb4DefaultStyle skin.

----------


## snb

It's been 10 days now since the 'up'grading of this forum.
The last post on updates about solving issues dates from 08-12-2011.
Up till now I was able to detect 1 improvement compared to the previous forumversion: formatting of text between code tags.
So my questions for Vai are: 
- to which 'up' has the forum been upgraded ?
- which improvements do you spot compared to the previous forum version ?
- did you consider to reverse the upgrading, because the forumsoftware is independent of the database and there must be a backup of the last previous forum version software
- how long will you postpone that decision, because I do not notice a very significant speed in restoring what's been lost (attachments e.g.)

----------


## Simon Lloyd

snb, far from it for me to be defending a collossal mistake like this upgrade i do, as a forum owner myself, have to defend a little, the database is NOT completely seperate from the forum software, as styles, edits and extra functionality are all dependant on the database.

----------


## shg

Horizontal scroll bars have disappeared from code windows; text now wraps, which is a mess.

And one still cannot Ctrl+Click to select all the text in the window.

----------


## zbor

Don't know did someone tell already, but: In Advanced Search if I search by my User name it said "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."

But there should be (even if it look only new forum skin).

----------


## JapanDave

Attachments are not linking to the attachment uploaded. In other words I click on an attachment I uploaded and it links to somebody elses.

----------


## ConneXionLost

The "Moderation Tools" dropdown list does not have the correct always-on-top setting when compared to the page navigation buttons and the "Quick Navigation" dropdown.

ComboCompetition.jpg

Using IE 7.0.5730.13 and vb4DefaultStyle skin.

----------


## ConneXionLost

At the risk of tampering with the functionality of the Who's Online page, would it be possible to modify the Options - Display choices from:

- All
- Members
- Guests
- Search Bots

to:

- All
- Members
- Banned Users
- Guests
- Search Bots

Where "Members" does not include "Banned Users".

Cheers,

----------


## Paul

If the "Moderation Tools" button is toward the bottom of the page, where it won't have room to open downward, then it opens upward and stays on top of the posts.  It's only when the list of tools has room to expand downward that the list then goes beneath the Page and Quick Navigation links.  (Using vb4Default skin and FF 8.0.1)  In the Skylight theme, the Mod Tools list spans the vertical width of the window and is above posts but beneath the Page/QuickNav links.

With regard to Ctrl+Click to select text, it appears to work for me.  If I hover over the text in a post (not over whitespace) and use Ctrl+Click, all the text in the post is selected.  If I hover my mouse immediately (within a millimeter) to the left of a code window, Ctrl+Click also works.  Don't go outside that mm, though.   :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

search is now not finding any thing, i cant find my latest posts only a post i started not ones i replied too

----------


## tigeravatar

This has to do with the attachments issue.

In this thread, none of the attachments are what they should be.  The attachments that I and the user uploaded have been replaced with seemingly random different attachments, and I have no idea where they came from.

The same thing happens when I go into my excelforum profile and try to get the attachment from my list of attachments.  Its not the one I originally posted to that thread.

----------


## Paul

> With regard to Ctrl+Click to select text, it appears to work for me.  If I hover over the text in a post (not over whitespace) and use Ctrl+Click, all the text in the post is selected.  If I hover my mouse immediately (within a millimeter) to the left of a code window, Ctrl+Click also works.  Don't go outside that mm, though.



*Additional information:* Ctrl+Click to select CODE text works in IE9, but not FF8.

----------


## Marcol

I can't get the "Report Post" button/icon  to work. (IE9 and vB4 Default Style)

----------


## Vaibhav

> I can't get the "Report Post" button/icon  to work. (IE9 and vB4 Default Style)



Hey Marcol, I tried this using IE8 and vb4 default style and its working. Can you try it at your end again?

----------


## Marcol

@ Vaibhav




> Hey Marcol, I tried this using IE8 and vb4 default style and its working. Can you try it at your end again?



Seems fine now, must have been an internet thing, I have seen the error and warning before the upgrade.

----------


## Marcol

On the "Who's Online" page, when a member is viewing an attachment, the relevant thread is missing. (IE9 and vb4 default style)

----------


## shg

Default skin, IE8: Text still wraps in code boxes, and you still cannot select the entire contents via Ctrl+Click at left. See, for example, http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...267&viewfull=1

----------


## Wedge120

I cannot get into the  "excel programming sub forum".  I only get a page with "invalid link specified.  If this was a valid link, please report to the forum administrator".

----------


## Paul

Hi Wedge,

I don't get any errors accessing any of the sub-forums, and I've been switching between them for the past couple of hours.

----------


## abousetta

Link to Excel programming (http://www.excelforum.com/forumdispl...el-Programming) broken.

Search still not functioning properly. A search of my username is bringing back inconsistent and minimal results.

----------


## Mordred

> Search still not functioning properly. A search of my username is bringing back inconsistent and minimal results.



I have found this type of search to always be an issue on this site.

----------


## ConneXionLost

Login dialog - User Name text box issue

In the User Name text box there is some default faded text "User Name" that disappears when a user clicks in the text box.  Recently however, the default text has not been disappearing.  The result looks like:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


and inhibits login.

I see this behaviour while using IE 7 and the default skin.

----------


## abousetta

Hi Modred,

I used to work well (the search function) for me before the upgrade. It was nice because I could limit it threads that I started and go over them from time to time because I tend to forget how problems were solved or would like to update an old thread with a newer, more efficient solution. Right now I am stuck searching using Google and hoping that I can remember the key words that will find the exact thread I was after.

abousetta

----------


## teylyn

Vai, how about an update on progress with fixing the reported issues?

----------


## Wedge120

> Hi Wedge,
> 
> I don't get any errors accessing any of the sub-forums, and I've been switching between them for the past couple of hours.




It is the only sub forum that returns this message when I attempt to access it.   All other sub forums are accessible.  Any ideas at all?  The programing sub forum is the most important to me.

Here is what I see when attempting to go to Excel Programming:
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r...rogramming.jpg

----------


## teylyn

What link on what page do you click on to get that error?

What do you get when you click the "Forum" button in the top nav bar, and then scroll down and click "Excel Programming"? For me it uses http://www.excelforum.com/excel-programming/

----------


## Wedge120

> What link on what page do you click on to get that error?
> 
> What do you get when you click the "Forum" button in the top nav bar, and then scroll down and click "Excel Programming"? For me it uses http://www.excelforum.com/excel-programming/




That's it....that is the link I am clicking and receiving this odd error message.  As per your question about clicking the "forum" button in the nav bar, I get the same thing you get.....the home page of the forum itself, where I can see a listing of all sub forums.

----------


## john55

hi teylin,

I have the same problem: this is what i get when i follow yr link or if i click the Forum button in the nav bar and then scroll down click "Excel Programming"...   :Frown: 
attached a file with screen capture

----------


## teylyn

Wedge, John, please post what combination of browser and operating system you are using. 

If you click on the "What's New" link in the nav bar, you should see the questions listed, and the right most column shows the forum the question is posted in. If you click the forum name in that column, do you still get the error? If you click the question itself, can you see the question?

Just FYI: the moderators don't have any control over these features. The owner is the only one who controls the software.

Vai, if you read this, I think it's important!!

----------


## john55

hi, thank you for yr response

"(...) right most column shows the forum the question is posted in. If you click the forum name in that column, do you still get the error?"
yes, I get the error.

" If you click the question itself, can you see the question?"
yes, if i click the question itself i can see the content.

I use win7, i.e 9

----------


## Wedge120

Yes, when I click the forum name, I still get the error.

If I click the question itself, I can see the content of that thread.

Windows 7 64-bit, Firefox 8.0.1


This is really frustrating...i am needing some coding guidance in the programming forum.  Please look into this as soon as possible.  PM me or email me with other questions.

edit: you can reply with questions here too --- i did not mean to imply that PM or email would be the only way to reach me.

----------


## teylyn

Thanks, guys. The forum owner and his technical team should be able to use these details to track down the cause.

Vai, over to you.

Happy holiday season all around!!

----------


## zbor

I don't know if anyone mentioned before, but Posts number don't grow...
Mine is 5,399 for some time...

----------


## zbor

And again...

----------


## teylyn

Posts in the Water Cooler don't count towards your total post count. Never have, never will. This is to discourage lounge lizards from upping their post count by posting only jokes in the joke thread. Check your post count, then post in a forum thread that's not in the Water Cooler. Check your post count again. You'll find it has increased. Mine just did for a post in an Excel question forum. It did not increase for this post here.

cheers,

----------


## zbor

That's OK but I've noticed our of WC forum. Maybe I was wrong. I'll check again latter.

----------


## Jorobli

Hi at http://blogs.office.com/b/microsoft-...arts-mpoc.aspx there is reference to a MS Add In = Manipulating Points on Charts (MPOC). I want to know more as I dont think that it goes far enough. However, when I search this site for this I get many many unrelated responses - too many. when I search using quotes "Manipulating ..... (MPOC)" I get nothing. And MPOC is also unknown. Your input would be most appreciated. Jorobli

----------


## abousetta

Hi @Jorobli and welcome to the forum,

This thread is for reporting issues (problems) with the forum after a recent upgrade. The search engine here is still being optimized and so its better for you do a google search rather using the internal search engine here. Also if you want advice specifically on this point, then it would be advisable for you to start a new thread.

Good luck.

abousetta

----------


## Marcol

*There are serious errors on this Forum.*

Attachments are extremely prone to failure and replies are not always being recognised on the "Todays' Posts" page. (Note the correct apostrophe position.) 

Default skin and IE9

----------


## teylyn

Off topic, but I can't resist.

The placement of the apostrophe in the menu, i.e. "Today's Posts" is correct. It's about the posts that were submitted today. It is a singular possessive. Placing the apostrophe after the ending "s" would only be required if the word that the possessive applies to is a plural, e.g.

This apple has a core. It is the apple's core (one apple).
There are three apples on the table. I've cut out all the cores. In this bowl, you see the apples' cores (many apples).

"Today" is singular, hence the possessive is "today's". Same applies to "yesterday" and "tomorrow". These are singular forms, unless you're Shakespeare ("... and all our yesterdays have lighted fools the way to dusty death ..." (Macbeth))

cheers,

----------


## arlu1201

> Yes, when I click the forum name, I still get the error.
> 
> If I click the question itself, I can see the content of that thread.
> 
> Windows 7 64-bit, Firefox 8.0.1
> 
> 
> This is really frustrating...i am needing some coding guidance in the programming forum.  Please look into this as soon as possible.  PM me or email me with other questions.
> 
> edit: you can reply with questions here too --- i did not mean to imply that PM or email would be the only way to reach me.



Hey Wedge, have you tried clearing your browser cache?  Everyone else except for one of 2 of you have been facing this error but everyone else has not been facing any issue.

----------


## Wedge120

> Hey Wedge, have you tried clearing your browser cache?  Everyone else except for one of 2 of you have been facing this error but everyone else has not been facing any issue.



Holy God that worked!!  

But you can't just clear it with F5 or Ctrl+F5, which is something I had tried several times.  You must open up Firefox Options, go to Advanced, then Network, then clear it by clicking "clear now" found under Offline storage". 

Not sure why that was the only sub forum affected though.  At any rate, thank you very much arlu !!

----------


## arthurbr

> ("... and all our yesterdays have lighted fools the way to dusty death ..." (Macbeth))



Thanks Teylyn for reminding me of how illiterate I am ...  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

search works better but can only find threads i started

----------


## Mordred

Here I am cleaning up my user page and deleting messages, except the messages are not deleting.  See picture:
Deleted.JPG  I get messages saying "This message has been deleted by Mordred except the full content of the message remains (eg: the names of the people that sent me the messages).

----------


## Mordred

Sigh, newbie here!  I physically removed them and now it is all good.   :Smilie:

----------


## arthurbr

When trying to move posts from http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...-function.html to this thread http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...statement.html , and after carefully selecting the posts to be moved, the system tells me that I have not chosen any posts to move.

I am trying to keep an open mind about this new version of the forum, but I must admit it is a shame.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> When trying to move posts from http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...-function.html to this thread http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...statement.html , and after carefully selecting the posts to be moved, the system tells me that I have not chosen any posts to move.
> 
> I am trying to keep an open mind about this new version of the forum, but I must admit it is a shame.



arthurbr  :Smilie: , that points to a javascript issue, so, either the forum javascript is messed up or your browser isn't working with it, you can try to either use another browser and see if it works for you or if using IE9 then clcik the compatibility icon and try.

Hope that helps you!

----------


## teylyn

Mordred, re the visitor messages: you still see the "soft" deleted VMs because you are a moderator and can see "soft" deleted items in the forum. You can also see soft deleted comments in threads and you can open them to look at the contents. Any other visitor who is not a moderator will not see these stubs. Go get yourself a second login to test things like that. Officially, members are only allowed to have one account with the forum, but for purposes like these, many mods have a second account. Before the upgrade, I often used my second account in a different browser to see the Who's online, which did not work for mods.

----------


## teylyn

Vai,

for the last few days, the forum has been virtually unusable. Database errors, left, right and center. Cannot open threads, cannot open user CP, cannot attach files. Nothing repeatable, all sporadic, never know what the next click will do.

Can something please be done to stabilise the forum? 

Also, the views now show the word "Views" and "Replies" in each and every line of the list view. That is so redundant and so distracting. Please move the labels "Views" and "Replies" to the blue top bar and show only the numbers in the table. 

It is soooo tiring to have to repeat how to do good practice page design basics over and over again. I thought that all of these principles had been sorted ten years ago. Did your team miss the 101 on that? Ironically, all these things were perfectly aligned in the old version of the forum with the old skin. The trouble started with the Skylight skin two years ago. Some issues were remedied, then after the forum upgrade we seem to be going through exactly the same things again. And again. And again.

Yes, I'm tired of it.

I'm here to answer questions about Excel, but I find I'm spending more than half my time beta testing and fighting the forum that should support my efforts to answer questions rather than prevent them.

How much longer do you think, Vai, will the Excel MVPs contributing here put up with this disastrous interface and performance? And if the best Excel resources this forum has decide that they can't be bothered any more and won't come back, who do you think will answer the questions?

----------


## Marcol

*Hear hear* teylyn 

Often the system seems to "default" to a database error but on returning to and refreshing the page, lo and behold the post/amendment appears.
Messages such as "Do you want to navigate away from this page?" are equally distracting .... and as for the attachment facility, at best it works about 10% of the time and is often painfully slow when it does work.

P.S.
The advanced post editor also seems to have a mind of its' own! 
It wants to duplicate text at the end of each line, then changes its' mind again for some reason.

----------


## romperstomper

> How much longer do you think, Vai, will the Excel MVPs contributing here put up with this disastrous interface and performance? And if the best Excel resources this forum has decide that they can't be bothered any more and won't come back, who do you think will answer the questions?



For me, this has gone from being the first forum I check each morning, to being the sixth.
I suspect all the regular forum contributors are getting pretty fed up with this and the fact that their Twitter account still claims this as the #1 Excel site on the web is frankly ridiculous.

----------


## arthurbr

I probably missed something, but when trying to view a member's posts, I can see everything but today's posts ( Teylyn, thank you for the course on using " 's " with "today"





> arthurbr , that points to a javascript issue, so, either the forum javascript is messed up or your browser isn't working with it, you can try to either use another browser and see if it works for you or if using IE9 then clcik the compatibility icon and try.



Thx Simon, I tried with IE8 and , I hate to admit it, it worked ( I'm a FF user myself)

----------


## arthurbr

> For me, this has gone from being the first forum I check each morning, to being the sixth.
> I suspect all the regular forum contributors are getting pretty fed up with this and the fact that their Twitter account still claims this as the #1 Excel site on the web is frankly ridiculous.



Rory, care to share the other forums' URL 's ?

----------


## Mordred

This has probably been posted but I refuse to sift through all the wrongs in order to find out.  The drop down menu of canned replies does not work (is empty) when handing out warnings and infractions.  Since it is mandatory to provide a reason for every warning and infraction, it would be a real time saver to have this functionality working.  I'm just saying!

@teylyn, thanks for that tid-bit of information, I will try it in the future.

----------


## royUK

It's a waste of effort to attempt correspondence with Vai on this matter, and I'm supposed to be administrator. Thanks for the list of alternatives.

----------


## abousetta

Hi Roy,

I hadn't seen you for a while so I assumed that you were on holidays. You do know that means that the buck stops with you  :Wink:

----------


## royUK

Only in Vai's opinion. The reason you haven't seen me much is because of the site problems

----------


## Mordred

I see that vai was online for a couple of minutes.  I'm sure he has re-read the current problems and is fixing them as we speak (insert sarcasm here). 
@abousetta, imo, we are lucky to still have the talented pros helping others on this site.  We almost completely lost RS and other brainiacs because of this unintelligent, non-inquiring, and undesired upgrade.

----------


## Mordred

Yes Simon, I agree that there may be something to a boycott that will drive home the unrest but somehow I don't think (based off of this upgrade and what I've heard and seen of the 2009 upgrade) Vai will let it get to him.  For something like you have suggested, the majority of moderators would have to rule on this though or else it would be pointless.

----------


## arthurbr

Being a union man myself, I agree 100% with the suggestion ( not that my absence would make a big difference  :Wink:  )

----------


## royUK

> Being a union man myself, I agree 100% with the suggestion ( not that my absence would make a big difference  )



You contribute a lot, and are a tireless moderator

----------


## Simon Lloyd

No notification of %full of your inbox, just recieved a pm tried to reply but it appeared my inbox was full, no onscreen notification, no notification actually at my inbox and no email notification when i was approaching full!
Default skin.

----------


## romperstomper

Sounds fair to me. Right - tools down. Will keep an eye on the site, in case it gets fixed, but that's it.
See you all anon (I hope).

----------


## Mordred

It has begun.  I'm going to jump on the boycott bandwagon.  See you all on the flip side!

----------


## royUK

Count me in

----------


## arthurbr

OK guys,
no more work from me either - maybe we can have a chat on the CC?

----------


## shg

> Right - tools down.



I'm in ... erm ... I mean out.

Would someone drop me a PM at MrE if a miracle occurs?

----------


## daddylonglegs

OK brothers, I'm in ........(not sure anybody will notice though!)

----------


## DonkeyOte

I'll turn the lights out.

----------


## Colin Legg

My own boycott started a couple of days after the "upgrade" so count me in. You know where to find me if anything changes.

----------


## pike

Message at the CC "The Code Cage" when the site is fix would be good

----------


## pike

Reality Check - When the site is fixed, which will never happen if Vai and his team have any thing to do with it.
                      Vai will just fudge the figures with dummy posts and have his team answer the questions
                      Maybe some one can contact the owner or "The Code Cage" will be the best place to get excel answers

----------


## abousetta

Hi Pike,

I just found out that Vai and the owner are the same person. I don't know how good (or his team) are at solving Excel problems, but today alone I have seen a lot of unsolved threads. Some of them didn't even a have a single reply.

----------


## pike

Hi abousetta,
Did know that Vai is the owner and the development team; just being a smartie .... I dont know what it takes to get his attention or a response ..very foolish young business man or this site is just a possession / thing for him to practice playing around with stuff, who knows and its really hard to keep interested when the help to solve the problems is offered then dismissed. 
As you and every one knows this so called up grade is a joke....Vai will loose interest because he just doesn’t have the ability to solve the issues and disappear for a six months or so just like the last upgrade. We know what he is like since he has taken ownership very predictable

----------


## Vaibhav

Just came back online after having High fever for last 3 days.. 
Going through all the posts now and will post a revert on each one .. 

On a quick glance i see a lot of unhappy people : I will be checking each issue individually but from the updates i have *we have successfully managed to make the forum search work* (for this the old forum had to be re-indexed which did put some load on server and hence the DB issues occurred). 

I will post an update on each of the issues individually after checking them all in a few hours time.

----------


## Andy Pope

Keyboard parked until further notice...

----------


## ConneXionLost

Calculations are set on manual.

----------


## DonkeyOte

I think Rompers avatar is quite fitting.  One for all.

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey guys,

The search feature is working fine and old posts are available. Also, canned replies while giving infractions are working as well. Mods, you can check and let me know if you still face issues.

More updates coming up...

----------


## Domski

Where'd everyone go?...Ah, the picket line.

Drop me a pm at Mr Excel if anything improves ever.

Dom

----------


## Vaibhav

> Where'd everyone go?...Ah, the picket line.
> 
> Drop me a pm at Mr Excel if anything improves ever.
> 
> Dom




Domski : Search is working well now and the DB issues are not showing up either..

----------


## romperstomper

> Domski : Search is working well now and the DB issues are not showing up either..



I disagree - I had a database error no more than 5 minutes ago. Will keep checking back periodically.

----------


## e4excel

Dear Admin & Moderators,

I am still unable to lookout for my old posts before the Upgrade and even the "Reply with Quotes" does not work it takes time but nothing seems to happen..
Please advise if its working or do I need to follow some other steps before going in Advanced Search...

Warm Regards
e4excel

----------


## e4excel

Dear Admin,

HEy Thanks the Search is working and I think I will try the Reply with Quotes too...

Warm Regards
e4excel

----------


## arlu1201

What browser are you using while surfing the forum?  Are you using IE8?  You can try clearing the cache and then use Reply with quotes...i faced the same problem but it got resolved once i cleared the cache.

Also, i joined this forum on the 9th of Sept and i am able to locate my old posts...try again.

----------


## e4excel

> What browser are you using while surfing the forum? Are you using IE8? You can try clearing the cache and then use Reply with quotes...i faced the same problem but it got resolved once i cleared the cache.
> 
> Also, i joined this forum on the 9th of Sept and i am able to locate my old posts...try again.



Yeah I am using IE8 luckily it worked but the Reply with Quotes still isn't working for me it just goes on a long hold..

----------


## arlu1201

Did you clear your cache and delete temp files before using the reply with quotes in IE8?  I moved to Mozilla Firefox after i found IE8 not very secure and also pretty volatile.

----------


## Vaibhav

A lot of unrest of the forum in the last 3 days.... Here is a clear picture of what happened : 
I was not well to post any updates for last 3 days and we had indexing of the full site going on to make the forum search function work which put high load on the forum's server and hence caused a lot of DB errors on the server. The indexing is now complete and the search function is working fine, still the load on the server is high because we are converting the attachments from DB to file format which will reduce the DB size a lot and help in elimination of all the DB errors in future. 

We apologize for the issues caused to every one due not not being able to provide an update about this update happening.. 

Here are some of the un-answered questions answered below : 





> *There are serious errors on this Forum.*
> 
> Attachments are extremely prone to failure and replies are not always being recognised on the "Todays' Posts" page. (Note the correct apostrophe position.) 
> 
> Default skin and IE9



Attachments are working fine now, checked multiple times. Also all the old attachments which were lost have been restored from the backups. 





> search works better but can only find threads i started



Martin, the search function has been restored and now you can search all the posts from the date the forum started by any user. We have over ridden the default search of the forum to use a better search. Please let me know if you face any kind of issues with it. 





> Sigh, newbie here!  I physically removed them and now it is all good.



Mordred even soft removal should have worked well as it was only showing to you being a moderator you are able to see soft deleted stuff. 





> When trying to move posts from http://www.excelforum.com/excel-work...-function.html to this thread http://www.excelforum.com/excel-misc...statement.html , and after carefully selecting the posts to be moved, the system tells me that I have not chosen any posts to move.
> 
> I am trying to keep an open mind about this new version of the forum, but I must admit it is a shame.



Arthurbr, just tried moving a post and it works well for me. Can you please let me know if you face such issue again ? 





> Vai,
> 
> for the last few days, the forum has been virtually unusable. Database errors, left, right and center. Cannot open threads, cannot open user CP, cannot attach files. Nothing repeatable, all sporadic, never know what the next click will do.
> 
> Can something please be done to stabilise the forum? 
> 
> Also, the views now show the word "Views" and "Replies" in each and every line of the list view. That is so redundant and so distracting. Please move the labels "Views" and "Replies" to the blue top bar and show only the numbers in the table. 
> 
> It is soooo tiring to have to repeat how to do good practice page design basics over and over again. I thought that all of these principles had been sorted ten years ago. Did your team miss the 101 on that? Ironically, all these things were perfectly aligned in the old version of the forum with the old skin. The trouble started with the Skylight skin two years ago. Some issues were remedied, then after the forum upgrade we seem to be going through exactly the same things again. And again. And again.
> ...



teylyn, sorry for these issues .. what happened was that we were indexing the forum again to make the search function work which put a lot of load on the server, and i was bed ridden in last 3 days so i could not update the team about this. Currently the indexing has been complete and the search function is working well. The DB errors have reduced by almost 95% but stuff there are a few DB errors coming up which is because of the reason that we are changing the way we store the attachments in the site's database. Currently all the attachments are stored in the database which makes the DB very bulky and prone to crashing and DB errors. Now we are converting all the attachments to file format so that they will be no longer stored in the DB and hence the DB errors will be eliminated for ever as our DB size will reduce to 1/5 of the current size. The current load is because of the conversion of attachments from DB to hard files and i will give you a ETA on it soon. 





> For me, this has gone from being the first forum I check each morning, to being the sixth.
> I suspect all the regular forum contributors are getting pretty fed up with this and the fact that their Twitter account still claims this as the #1 Excel site on the web is frankly ridiculous.




Romperstomper, this will be the only forum you check soon  :Smilie:  





> This has probably been posted but I refuse to sift through all the wrongs in order to find out.  The drop down menu of canned replies does not work (is empty) when handing out warnings and infractions.  Since it is mandatory to provide a reason for every warning and infraction, it would be a real time saver to have this functionality working.  I'm just saying!
> 
> @teylyn, thanks for that tid-bit of information, I will try it in the future.



Mordred, this has been sorted out !!! 





> At first I was not sure, but now I think I see a trend where the vetrans (forum gurus, moderators, etc.) are not posting as often and newcomers (like myself) are the ones responding to new threads. There is great value to studying the work of experienced individuals rather than re-inventing the wheel. Unless the owner(s) of the site have some way to attract new talent, I feel that this site is going to go downhild really fast. Maybe the MVPs, gurus, moderators, etc. need to write a unified letter to the owner(s) emphazing the importance of a well-functioning forum. I'm sure that the stats speak for themselves and without any doubt there must have been a major drop in [Solved] threads and the quality of the responses are obviously much lower than before the upgrade.
> 
> My revolutionary 5 cents...
> 
> abousetta



abousetta, the forum is working perfectly with full functionality, just that we are converting attachments from DB to files and there is some increase in load on server which will give occasional DB errors but once this is done the site will be back to 100% normal. Search and other issues are already sorted. 





> Being a union man myself, I agree 100% with the suggestion ( not that my absence would make a big difference  )



Every ones absence makes a hige difference arturbr ... dont get guided by a few people who have their own SELFISH intentions behind pushing a boycott !!! Every one who loves excel forum will continue to love it and the team behind it is working hard to get every thing work seamlessly !!!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Every ones absence makes a hige difference arturbr ... dont get guided by a few people who have their own SELFISH intentions behind pushing a boycott !!! Every one who loves excel forum will continue to love it and the team behind it is working hard to get every thing work seamlessly !!!



Nothing selfish about it if you care to read my posts carefully, the boycott was prompted because they love this forum and neither you, your sidekick (shub) or your "technical team" had responded or given any information to your members and staff even though they had been online in the last 3 days (you included!).

You have made promises above based on assumptions by you, if you are indeed changing the storage of the attachments then wouldn't it have been prudent (as with the forum indexing) to do this on the least busy day and time like saturday 4am?, if your are causing extra load then do the guys a favour, post a notice and close the forum while work is ongoing then you don't p*ss people off with database errors (as i just experienced) slow loading or missing functionality.

Your the owner of a premium forum - act like it!

----------


## abousetta

Hi Vai,

Thanks for the update and sorry to hear that you were under the weather. I would like to report that that the search is working WORSE THAN EVER. Don't believe me, test it for yourself. Do an advanced search for the User Name abousetta. First of all the number of hits are wrong since it can't be threads that I started nor posts I have on forum. First page seems fine, so go to the next few pages... all of a sudden I have Visitor Messages from forum members sent to other forum members. These are people I have never even seen on the forum like Old Chippy (before my time) and I surely never sent them any messages or even looked at their member pages. So please explain how exactly the search is working???

abousetta

P.S. Don't brush the Strike off so easily as some sort of plot to bring down the forum. This is a wake-up call, nothing more, nothing less. Most of us do this for free and for fun; and because we want to help others out. We don't have competing interests, but at the same time have a low tolerance for DB errors, etc.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I just used the simple seacrh of your name and went through the firts 6 pages and they all had a post by you?  :Smilie:

----------


## Jack in the UK

Simon
The forums lumpy and running like a dog this end, has couple days. I use many locations, server, workstions and desktops so its not just one ISP or connection or even hardware

Not sure if others have the same issue and im today getting errors, blank pages

Any reasons?

Regards
Jack in the UK

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Simon
> The forums lumpy and running like a dog this end, has couple days. I use many locations, server, workstions and desktops so its not just one ISP or connection or even hardware
> 
> Not sure if others have the same issue and im today getting errors, blank pages
> 
> Any reasons?
> 
> Regards
> Jack in the UK



Hi Jack, you may not know but i no longer admin here, however, the current admin/owner has stated that they are converting the attachments out of the database in to the file system (it's an automatic process that can be invoked from vbulletin admincp) and that is causing high server load and so the slow load and blank pages.

@abousetta the advanced search of your name shows very different results, about one and a half pages and then simply shows you a list of forums???????????

----------


## Mordred

I find it kind of insulting that it is insinuated by vai that a boycott is for selfish reasons. Perhaps if we were all making money off of this or other sites and we were trying to pump up other sites based on the shortcomings of this site, I would understand that statement.  As it is, I could say that this whole fiasco was selfishly done without the inputs of the users (all of us).  

By the way, it has taken me almost 15 minutes just get back into this thread.  Horrible!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Simon
> The forums lumpy and running like a dog this end, has couple days. I use many locations, server, workstions and desktops so its not just one ISP or connection or even hardware
> 
> Not sure if others have the same issue and im today getting errors, blank pages
> 
> Any reasons?
> 
> Regards
> Jack in the UK



Hi Jack, you may not know but i no longer admin here, however, the current admin/owner has stated that they are converting the attachments out of the database in to the file system (it's an automatic process that can be invoked from vbulletin admincp) and that is causing high server load and so the slow load and blank pages.

@abousetta the advanced search of your name shows very different results, about one and a half pages and then simply shows you a list of forums???????????

----------


## Mordred

Judging by Simon's double post, he has had troubles too.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

You can see how long it took me when my post above yours didnt go through and gave a db error. Anyway, hope he's listening now and will do all repairs and mods to his tetst forum/style first before implementing it here and actually pay attention to what you guys at the sharp end have to say!

----------


## arthurbr

> Every ones absence makes a hige difference arturbr ... dont get guided by a few people who have their own SELFISH intentions behind pushing a boycott !!! Every one who loves excel forum will continue to love it and the team behind it is working hard to get every thing work seamlessly !!!



Come on Vai, I'm 61 and I have been around a bit. I'm sorry I don't know the English version of this one, but your "technical team" will surely come up with a decent translation:





> " N'essaie pas de me faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes"

----------


## Jack in the UK

> Hi Jack, you may not know but i no longer admin here, however, the current admin/owner has stated that they are converting the attachments out of the database in to the file system (it's an automatic process that can be invoked from vbulletin admincp) and that is causing high server load and so the slow load and blank pages.
> 
> @abousetta the advanced search of your name shows very different results, about one and a half pages and then simply shows you a list of forums???????????



Hi Simon, thanks for the time / reply

Nar mate Jacks not got the faintest whats what,,, i pass by now and again, just read up - blimey bit abrasive all these goings on

Been posting a few on here hope they help, makes sence what your saying re loads etc thanks for the info
Ill cruze as i do etc ....... when not over busy

Speak soon Simon, get in touch in the new year?

----------


## Mordred

Bing translated that to "Does not try to make me take bladders for lanterns"

----------


## Jack in the UK

> Judging by Simon's double post, he has had troubles too.



hi Mordred
Simons double post? 
No problems its simple Jacks worth at least double posts <Jack posts a grin here in light fun!)>

Regards
jiuk

----------


## Mordred

Of course you are worth a double post  :Wink:

----------


## Mordred

Of course you are worth a double post    :Wink:

----------


## Jack in the UK

Fantastic !!!

(Jack likes that, cheers - Happy New Year chap)

Regards
jiuk

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Come on Vai, I'm 61 and I have been around a bit. I'm sorry I don't know the English version of this one, but your "technical team" will surely come up with a decent translation:



i think in english it equates to "don't take the p*ss" or at least thats my take  :Wink: 





> Hi Simon, thanks for the time / reply
> 
> Nar mate Jacks not got the faintest whats what,,, i pass by now and again, just read up - blimey bit abrasive all these goings on
> 
> Been posting a few on here hope they help, makes sence what your saying re loads etc thanks for the info
> Ill cruze as i do etc ....... when not over busy
> 
> Speak soon Simon, get in touch in the new year?



Sorry you have to experience the brashness of these latest  flurries of posts but it's deep seated for most users and staff here and goes back to 2009, same cake sliced a different way, none the less it's still the same cake!

look me up anytime Jack at any of the three links below in my sig (which aren't against rule 13!)

----------


## abousetta

Did two new searches (one on IE9; other on FF5). The results on both are different (1000 vs. 791) and after the first page and half of old threads I started when I first joined, none of them relate to me.

----------


## Mordred

So, we are now deleting posts for what reason?  This is a joke.  Roy, when you see this please remove my mod title as I have no incline whatsoever to keep doing this on this site.  Thanks.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Actually, it appears this is the second post from this thread to be deleted.  Romperstomper had one of his posts removed (if my eyes have not deceived me).

It's a shame it has come down to this.  Members don't come to this site to get questions answered by me, but this site sure will miss those who spend massive amounts of time here and so will I.

----------


## Vaibhav

> So, we are now deleting posts for what reason?  This is a joke.  Roy, when you see this please remove my mod title as I have no incline whatsoever to keep doing this on this site.  Thanks.



Mordred, we are trying to sort out the issues here. Please see the title of this post, it is meant to be about Issues and nothing else so irrelevant posts are being deleted to keep things on topic and making it easier for us to focus.

----------


## Jack in the UK

Ah now i get it, i really sould lear to read, but im dyslexic so reading dont count as i dont understand it best of days

Simon addressed me, dont see no problems there pretty straing shooting and fine by me

Still want me point thou... please?

----------


## N3mesis

I think Vai that you'll find giving a misguided infraction yourself, banning the person and then trying to clean up after wards is an issue and the title of the thread is* Report issues here - AND NOTHING ELSE, PLEASE!*

----------


## Domski

Vai,

What made this forum great is the knowledge of the people who contribute to it and little else. We all think that things should move on and improve but you've messed up every attempt to, in your eyes, improve the forum since I've been a member because you don't seem to care what the people who make it a success actually think.

You'll need to win back some confidence before many come back as this is just once place that most regulars contribute to.

Bon chance!

Dom

PS Banning people is just petty and will only antagonise us further

----------


## abousetta

I think they just jailed someone in China (or maybe North Korea or maybe some other place run by dicators) for the same reason ("Misguiding people"). If WE all should have learned something over the past few months is that people power is stronger than individual regimes. The whole idea of a forum is to provide free, "respectible" discussion, not to create a soceity of 'yes' men. Vai, if you have problems with the functionality of the forum then its pretty childish to bannish anyone who says so. I get paid 6 figures and my work is globally critized before it is finalized. Do you know what I do with the criticism? I learn from it. Its easy to think that our work is 100% flawless but it takes great wisdom to learn from the mistakes of others, and from the shortcomings in our own work identified by others.

----------


## abousetta

Also I don't appreciate my posts getting deleted for no reason, especially since they did not violate any forum rules.

----------


## arlu1201

The last 2 or so pages has only been people passing comments back and forth.  How about having the issues brought up so that the tech team can resolve them soon?  The real issues faced by the users should come up, so that they can be addressed and we can have a perfectly working forum ASAP.  Each of us is here to help the other, so lets not deviate....

----------


## Jack in the UK

Oh Vaibhav

listen careful and take warning now. 

Shut up, stop annoying people and be quiet they are very helpful people that make this forum

I just tried to telephone RoyUK at his home hes not in sadly oh yes im extreamly close to Roy and many others, we share a web site

No lets leave it, I will speak with Roy ASAP and explain and demaind this stops and as for deleting posts thats pathetic and has trashed this feed so congratulations

I have emailed in private Roy a copy of this post


Dont hack the peple off that help you thats russian roulette

----------


## abousetta

Arlette you might be late to the party so let me catch you up. Most of the senior members have decided not provide any further posts on this forum until the website is functional again. This happened over the past 24 hours due to failure of the web developing team to provide a properly working medium for people to ask and receive answers. Vai disagrees and has demostrated ruthlessness against anyone who complains including banning one of the most senior members (Simon Lloyd). So I think the idea of going back to business as usual is not the way forward.

----------


## arlu1201

> Arlette you might be late to the party so let me catch you up. Most of the senior members have decided not provide any further posts on this forum until the website is functional again. This happened over the past 24 hours due to failure of the web developing team to provide a properly working medium for people to ask and receive answers. Vai disagrees and has demostrated ruthlessness against anyone who complains including banning one of the most senior members (Simon Lloyd). So I think the idea of going back to business as usual is not the way forward.



Hey abousetta, thanks for the update.  However, i dont feel it right that we should penalize the several users of the forum who need our help and the help of the senior members. They are at no fault and should not be denied of any valuable assistance. What do u think?

----------


## Jack in the UK

> Arlette you might be late to the party so let me catch you up. Most of the senior members have decided not provide any further posts on this forum until the website is functional again. This happened over the past 24 hours due to failure of the web developing team to provide a properly working medium for people to ask and receive answers. Vai disagrees and has demostrated ruthlessness against anyone who complains including banning one of the most senior members (Simon Lloyd). So I think the idea of going back to business as usual is not the way forward.



I will mention this to Roy when we speak  - ruthless does not build happy sucessful forum 

The aim is to build and grow forums

----------


## Jack in the UK

See if this gets deleted - I have emailed in private the site Admin Roy re Simons ban 

See what happens.... if a site messy as is now, let it roll keep eye on it and clean it up later, please like to join in speak out and express as long as it not toooo bad - easy sorted and no agrovation

----------


## abousetta

Arlette, I agree, but what do you think will happen when people don't find answers on this forum? they go and post somewhere else. Its what I do and its what most people do. If the web team gets its act together then things will go back to normal, everyone will come back and the real talent behind this popular forum will be providing mind blowing solutions like before. If not, as with everything else on the internet... here today... gone tomorrow. I still find answers on websites that haven't been updated for years. So the knowledge base still encased in this forum will not be lost.

----------


## Jack in the UK

> Arlette, I agree, but what do you think will happen when people don't find answers on this forum? they go and post somewhere else. Its what I do and its what most people do. If the web team gets its act together then things will go back to normal, everyone will come back and the real talent behind this popular forum will be providing mind blowing solutions like before. If not, as with everything else on the internet... here today... gone tomorrow. I still find answers on websites that haven't been updated for years. So the knowledge base still encased in this forum will not be lost.



Absolutly right !

thus what and why i have been saying what Jack has - i dont care if im here or not, im just helpping Roy out when i can and members that look at my work or i post to

----------


## N3mesis

Odd, my other posts with no abuse or nonsense have been deleted. Rather than just delete why not explain, we're all grown ups, a well placed and worded explanation can  work wonders, silence is an admission of guilt.

Instead of deleting or annoying members why don't you just ban their ip address which you can do in both this software and .htaccess  :Smilie:

----------


## Vaibhav

> Odd, my other posts with no abuse or nonsense have been deleted. Rather than just delete why not explain, we're all grown ups, a well placed and worded explanation can  work wonders, silence is an admission of guilt.
> 
> Instead of deleting or annoying members why don't you just ban their ip address which you can do in both this software and .htaccess



Because we are not fools here and  Mr Simon, you have created a new account which falls under duplicate accounts !!

----------


## Vaibhav

> Arlette, I agree, but what do you think will happen when people don't find answers on this forum? they go and post somewhere else. Its what I do and its what most people do. If the web team gets its act together then things will go back to normal, everyone will come back and the real talent behind this popular forum will be providing mind blowing solutions like before. If not, as with everything else on the internet... here today... gone tomorrow. I still find answers on websites that haven't been updated for years. So the knowledge base still encased in this forum will not be lost.



We have our act together abousetta, did you not see us working day and night to make sure the forum is working well.. Yes we are still human beings and you cant expect perfection. 
Also as i said the current DB issues are because of the attachments being converted to files and we have over 100k of them .. once that is done it should be fine. 

We are all here to support each other in excel, can you guys not see one person who was not helping but just trying to manipulate others for own selfish motives ? 






> Absolutly right !
> 
> thus what and why i have been saying what Jack has - i dont care if im here or not, im just helpping Roy out when i can and members that look at my work or i post to



Jack, Roy hopefully will understand the reason behind my actions, again we are working only to make the forum better and any change in the world is never welcome by every one .. 
The issues of DB errors should be sorted once the attachments get converted to files completely.. 

I am sure every one here will understand that we are not against the members here, lets not deviate from the point of issues which this thread is about.

----------


## N3mesis

> Because we are not fools here and Mr Simon, you have created a new account which falls under duplicate accounts !!



Then stop being petty, banning me, banning my ip will be of no effect if i really want to post here, un-ban me, un-ban my ip and do what you should have a long time ago - ask for help, you have many ways of contacting me if you don't want to do it publicly, get in touch and we'll sort something out and the forum!

----------


## abousetta

Vai, the difference between you and most people on this forum is that we are not being paid to do anything towards improving forum or stabalizing its functionality. I'm not here to make money, I am here to help and be helped. I can do this at a number of forums. I have gotten used to the landscape here and the nice people who provide answers. Each forum has a handful of faithful followers who (through their knowledge and experience) provide a well-needed and appreciated service. Its up to you (and your team) to provide them with the technical support they deserve to keep helping others. As an example, shg a couple of weeks ago posted a great add-in to convert Excel ranges into html for posting. Did you pay him to share this? Are you paying all the forum Gurus to provide great ideas on how to solve something very difficult problems??? There is no shame is saying that you need help, especially since this forum is thriving. You can easily shut it down for 48 - 72 hours over the weekend (especially since its New Years) and get all the repairs done, but blaming Simon for all your troubles is neither fair nor will be tolerated by all his friends and colleagues at this forum.

----------


## zbor

I wonder why there is page crash on *hourly* basis (like this)? Will that dissapear ever?

----------


## Vaibhav

> Vai, the difference between you and most people on this forum is that we are not being paid to do anything towards improving forum or stabalizing its functionality. I'm not here to make money, I am here to help and be helped. I can do this at a number of forums. I have gotten used to the landscape here and the nice people who provide answers. Each forum has a handful of faithful followers who (through their knowledge and experience) provide a well-needed and appreciated service. Its up to you (and your team) to provide them with the technical support they deserve to keep helping others. As an example, shg a couple of weeks ago posted a great add-in to convert Excel ranges into html for posting. Did you pay him to share this? Are you paying all the forum Gurus to provide great ideas on how to solve something very difficult problems??? There is no shame is saying that you need help, especially since this forum is thriving. You can easily shut it down for 48 - 72 hours over the weekend (especially since its New Years) and get all the repairs done, but blaming Simon for all your troubles is neither fair nor will be tolerated by all his friends and colleagues at this forum.



Yes you are right abousetta, you are not being paid to do anything to for improvement and i am putting money from my pocket and time and effort to keep the board up and running .. The money we make through the ads which are "only" shown to non registered users is just enough to pay the rising bills of the forum but still i love putting in time and effort because i see the love which we all have towards the forum and there is nothing more valuable than a strong community. 
Also have had a discussion with simon and we have been able to sort out the issues amicably between us. 





> I wonder why there is page crash on *hourly* basis (like this)? Will that dissapear ever?



zbor its because the attachments of thie board are being converted from DB to files and the process is taking up a lot of the servers capacity. The bad thing is that it just failed and we have restarted the process with lesser number of conversions per cycle so that the process get completed this time.

----------


## Vaibhav

> Hi Vai,
>  I would like to report that that the search is working WORSE THAN EVER. Don't believe me, test it for yourself. Do an advanced search for the User Name abousetta. First of all the number of hits are wrong since it can't be threads that I started nor posts I have on forum. First page seems fine, so go to the next few pages... all of a sudden I have Visitor Messages from forum members sent to other forum members. These are people I have never even seen on the forum like Old Chippy (before my time) and I surely never sent them any messages or even looked at their member pages. So please explain how exactly the search is working???
> 
> abousetta



abousetta Can you try searching for some real queries which you might want to search as a user and tell me if the results are satisfactory ? If not i will try and play with the algo. being used currently..

----------


## abousetta

Hi Vai,

For me to do a search and determine the sensitivity, specificity, postive and negative predictive values and accuracy I need to have a reference standard. Searching for my name is a good place to start because I know how many posts I have and roughly how many threads I have started, etc. What is the point in just search for Vlookup or import files or any ohter generic terms. I won't be able to tell whether the search is actually pulling in the right posts. If the search can't find posts for abousetta why should I expect it will find it for another search term? I am a researcher and so you have to talk to me with a scientific rationale.

----------


## Vaibhav

> Hi Vai,
> 
> For me to do a search and determine the sensitivity, specificity, postive and negative predictive values and accuracy I need to have a reference standard. Searching for my name is a good place to start because I know how many posts I have and roughly how many threads I have started, etc. What is the point in just search for Vlookup or import files or any ohter generic terms. I won't be able to tell whether the search is actually pulling in the right posts. If the search can't find posts for abousetta why should I expect it will find it for another search term? I am a researcher and so you have to talk to me with a scientific rationale.



I totally take your point on it abousetta, the search function is the same function which is being used by one of the world's top 300 sites and one of the worlds top most forum forums.digitalpoint.com 
I did a quick search for my old user name there back in 2003 and it did give me decent results so let me check out with the owner of the forum who actually coded the search query on how to make it better. 

Still if you can try out a few generic searches and tell us what the accuracy is as per you it wont hurt at all (and i am looking into it in the mean time).

----------


## zbor

> zbor its because the attachments of thie board are being converted from DB to files and the process is taking up a lot of the servers capacity. The bad thing is that it just failed and we have restarted the process with lesser number of conversions per cycle so that the process get completed this time.



Does that means that once they are converted this will stop? Because it's very frustrating... Every few posts I made need to wait until forum get restore...

----------


## martindwilson

blimey i went away for xmas and through a pm i just read i came for a look here. looks like the natives are getting restless curruthers!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Firefox out of alignment see pic. Firefox Image  P.S Using proxy to access site as ip is still banned so having to provide a link to stored image

----------


## arlu1201

Hey Simon,

I am using Firefox and am not facing any problem.  Just try refreshing the page a couple of times and it should work.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I understand what you are saying but this is the first time that i have used Firefox to access the site, it's possible thats because im using a proxy, maybe it'll clear up when my ip is unbanned  :Smilie:

----------


## Jack in the UK

Simon cross check the IP off IE that Your using and check if FFox is the same -- tools/options / proxy -- auto detect etc 

You static IP chap... does IE allow you log in im guessing as Your posting ok

Regards
jiuk

----------


## Jack in the UK

Simon cross check the IP off IE that Your using and check if FFox is the same -- tools/options / proxy -- auto detect etc 

You static IP chap... does IE allow you log in im guessing as Your posting ok

Regards
jiuk

PS Your inbox is full - needs an empty

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Thanks Jack but i have checked and i have to use a proxy regardless of whether i use IE or FF, so im logged in with proxy now

----------


## Jack in the UK

Proxys fine thou, dont worry

192.168.1.0 or 2 i guess 
255.255.0 or 255 

etc 

try tracert see how she hops etc .... will tell You the problem area,, as You can follow the sent / received packets

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Haha!, i'm a forum owner, web developer and troubleshooter (my own words  :Smilie: ) for other forums around the world so i do have and use quite a few tools (you know what i mean  :Wink: ) but thanks for the advice!

----------


## zbor

Happy New Year... 

How this is possible... 1 reply, 0 views (I also view post so there must be at least 2)...

----------


## Jack in the UK

Yeah good spot thats odd incorrect - hope gets picked up !

Cheers for the screenA 

Regards
jiuk

----------


## Jack in the UK

Vaibhav

The problem Your having is simple no ones against updates or improvements or problems, blimey i was Admin on Ozgrid for years with Dave Hawley he had pesky fingers best of times and always bust the site, mostly badly he paid others for help often. I used to kill myself on that site getting things as i wanted and got nothing for it - i did manage to get funds to a few of us for covering internet costs as back then was costly so Dave funded bits for the admin works we did so i guess thats pretty good

I was banned from Oz as has been documented by action nothing to do with me and look at OzGrid now... but Dave owns the site and i respect his ways forward

If Im here or any other forum i dont care - i will help or not i still dont care thats why i not doing anything like i did for 10 years sitting up alone to 3 or 4 am and going to work at 7am-8am.... so your get no thanks or pity from me, sorry You know ill tell it straight and as it is

Tip - say less in public and do more in private,,, thus stops the agro in fighting on the boards. and anything thats pants edit the posts, and delete them later, next day or week no one will remember - if you get private message just say was tidying up oppps sorry and jog on. I never have problems this way 

You might find lies simpler and less problematic and we can get posting and building this site otherwise good hands will be lost and that a disaster to any Q&A forum

You know i mean well, its a public forum so people will get a bit strong in the posts and will tell each other to get stuffed, after all they luck for free and help for free so the very respect people want from others they need to give to others then there will be harmony if not it turns into a right old bun fight and the odd custard pie !

It all about learning the game, blimey Jack suffered and learnt the hard way for years, if only I knew the easy way. I have been asked many times to help on here and other sites, I just smile and dont get over involved for now its best for me, but Ill help now and again

Regards
jiuk

----------


## arlu1201

I also found that there are threads with 1 reply but 0 views.  The views get refreshed in the next refresh, is what i got to know.

----------


## Jack in the UK

Yep tested this myself your both correct, thats for the info. the refresh does *** the changes, seems the cashe is not refresh as we might expect on each page change, not sure the fix. Sure the guys here will pick up on this reading what we have posted

Thanks again

Regards
jiuj

----------


## JBeaucaire

In my opinion this link:

http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php

...is the most important "starting view" and should be the offered landing zone for all returning peeps.  For now, it's not even on the Menu Bar above.  I think it should not only be added, but added in the #1 slot.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Vai you need to get your team to look at the template edits they've done if there is a problem with the posts and views, i suggest they take a good hard look at the footer template as i have pointed out before.

----------


## Vaibhav

> Happy New Year... 
> 
> How this is possible... 1 reply, 0 views (I also view post so there must be at least 2)...



Happy new year zbor  :Smilie:  
I think its something to do with the indexing for search. The current search function we are using does not show results from the live current DB but it shows results from its own index which is updated every few hours. I will get it checked and get to the core of this issue but it should have to do some thing with the indexing methods we are using... 





> Vaibhav
> 
> The problem Your having is simple no ones against updates or improvements or problems, blimey i was Admin on Ozgrid for years with Dave Hawley he had pesky fingers best of times and always bust the site, mostly badly he paid others for help often. I used to kill myself on that site getting things as i wanted and got nothing for it - i did manage to get funds to a few of us for covering internet costs as back then was costly so Dave funded bits for the admin works we did so i guess thats pretty good
> 
> I was banned from Oz as has been documented by action nothing to do with me and look at OzGrid now... but Dave owns the site and i respect his ways forward
> 
> If Im here or any other forum i dont care - i will help or not i still dont care thats why i not doing anything like i did for 10 years sitting up alone to 3 or 4 am and going to work at 7am-8am.... so your get no thanks or pity from me, sorry You know ill tell it straight and as it is
> 
> Tip - say less in public and do more in private,,, thus stops the agro in fighting on the boards. and anything thats pants edit the posts, and delete them later, next day or week no one will remember - if you get private message just say was tidying up oppps sorry and jog on. I never have problems this way 
> ...



JIUK Thanks for the tips  :Wink:  points noted !!! 





> In my opinion this link:
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php
> 
> ...is the most important "starting view" and should be the offered landing zone for all returning peeps.  For now, it's not even on the Menu Bar above.  I think it should not only be added, but added in the #1 slot.



I will put this suggestion to the mods and if majority of them agree we will can surely have this link as a quick link on the forum ... or the landing page for people after performing an action on the forum.. 






> Vai you need to get your team to look at the template edits they've done if there is a problem with the posts and views, i suggest they take a good hard look at the footer template as i have pointed out before.



Simon, Your normal ip should be working fine now ... Also for what issue are you suggesting to check the template edits at the footer ?

----------


## Vaibhav

> Firefox out of alignment see pic. Firefox Image  P.S Using proxy to access site as ip is still banned so having to provide a link to stored image



Simon, i am getting screen shots of the site on all the possible combination of browsers ... any issues should show up once that is done.. 
I use firefox and dont see the issue you pointed out so most probably its got to be the proxy you are using ..

----------


## Vaibhav

https://rapidshare.com/files/3024256...om-7201541.zip Here are the results from the browser tests ..

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Vai, you can see the problem yourself, right click, view source and check out the area near the bottom where it shows the stuff in the footer, you'll see some required code, you're missing a small piece!

My IP is working now thanks, and firefox issue is gone!

----------


## abousetta

A new thing I have noticed is that during the upgrade not all the threads marked as [SOLVED] remained with the prefix [SOLVED]. I noticed this as I was going over the threads that I started and I am positive that with the exception of a small number they were all marked as [SOLVED]. Now only about 10% are marked as[SOLVED]. When I looked at other threads that posted on, again I see the majority without the [SOLVED] prefix. I can't tell how many were originally marked and which ones weren't. It's not a big deal unless someone is searching only for threads with a [SOLVED] prefix which seems to have been removed from the new search function.

----------


## NBVC

Wow!  I took a week off and I see a lot of "fun" has occurred.....  interesting!

----------


## Vaibhav

> Wow!  I took a week off and I see a lot of "fun" has occurred.....  interesting!



Oh yeh  :Wink:  You missed the party :P

----------


## Vaibhav

*Okay Friends !!! Good news*

The Attachment conversion from DB to the file system has been completed successfully !!!
This has reduced the size of the Data Base considerably as attachments are now outside of the Data Base.

As an effect of this we should not see any Data base errors moving forward, and all the updates should take much less time because of the reduced DB size.

----------


## shg

"Find all posts by ..." is still hosed.

----------


## Vaibhav

> "Find all posts by ..." is still hosed.



Are you talking about the find all posts started by and find all posts by links ? There is a thread going on for the discussion about search here : http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...um-search.html 
We are working out to figure out the best indexing time to make the search work more efficiently and i will look into the exact working of the "find all posts started by and find all posts by links" and revert back by tomorrow ..

----------


## shg

Go to the profile page for any member, click _About Me_, and click _Find all Posts by ..._

There is no logic to what appears.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Thats pretty cool if you want to search every combination  :Smilie:

----------


## Vaibhav

> Go to the profile page for any member, click _About Me_, and click _Find all Posts by ..._
> 
> There is no logic to what appears.



Let me work on this tomorrow and get back to you, will try and make search work better with quicker indexing of the board ...

----------


## Jack in the UK

Erm that dont work as expected or Jacks guess planned, it gets as we say a bit funky!

----------


## john55

hi,
1.I'm not sure if I'm the only one who faces with this,  I think it takes too long to be loaded! it works for 5-10 minutes and then you need "patience" or close and open it again. 
n.b no prbls with other forums/pages.

2. nav bar, "My post", the results should be the same with the results from Settings->view all subscribed threads...or not?!

----------


## Domski

The only up to date info about what's going on with the site seems to be on Twitter and that's patchy at best.

Dom

----------


## abousetta

another error:

"Warning: Unexpected character in input: ''' (ASCII=39) state=1 in /home/eforum/public_html/includes/class_core.php on line 730

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end, expecting ']' in /home/eforum/public_html/includes/class_core.php on line 730"

----------


## abousetta

final error for now:

"Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end, expecting T_VARIABLE or '$' in /home/eforum/public_html/includes/class_core.php on line 4879"

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Those errors are associated with template edits, the classic tell tale is your last error that you reported but all the others show template edit faults  :Smilie: 
EDIT: Or a faulty plugin (but the sensible money is on templates)

----------


## NBVC

Who's Online doesn't identify which posts you are subscribed to.

Also, can't see who is viewing a thread when you are in that thread..

Where did those features go?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Hi guys, when you have a mo check this out http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post2675451 and the last 4 - 5 posts of that thread  :Smilie:

----------


## Vaibhav

> Who's Online doesn't identify which posts you are subscribed to.
> 
> Also, can't see who is viewing a thread when you are in that thread..
> 
> Where did those features go?



 Hey NBVC, Who's online does identify the posts you are subscribed to.  I guess it wasnt working for a while as we were de-activating several features in the process of identifying the reason for the high load on the server.  Its back in service and you can see the posts. 
However, we have de-activated the feature of seeing who is viewing the thread that you are.  We will restore it shortly after closely monitoring it to see if its putting any additional load on the server.





> DB errors are still present on and off and when the website loads sometimes it takes a few minutes. Just got this error before a DB error:
> 
> "Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end in /home/eforum/public_html/includes/class_core.php on line 602"
> 
> abousetta



Hey Abousetta, you should not be getting any dbase errors for now as we have found out the culprit behind the spikes in the server load - the skylight view being one of them. If you do face any errors (though you shouldnt) feel free to bring it to our notice.




> hi,
> 1.I'm not sure if I'm the only one who faces with this,  I think it takes too long to be loaded! it works for 5-10 minutes and then you need "patience" or close and open it again. 
> n.b no prbls with other forums/pages.
> 
> 2. nav bar, "My post", the results should be the same with the results from Settings->view all subscribed threads...or not?!



You shouldnt be facing any issues with the pages loading as we have resolved the server load issue.  We are still monitoring the server incase of any spikes.

----------


## e4excel

Dear Admin,

I am unable to check my previous posts from the time of joining, it was working till yesterday even after the upgrade so is there work still goin on or am I making some mistake because there are a lot of things like REPLY with Quotes feature which still does not work..

Please advise I need to re-visit my old solutions urgently..

Warm REgards
e4excel

----------


## abousetta

e4excel, I would advise you to use google and advanced search for your screen name in excelforum.com. if you rember your key words ut would also help. Hopefully the sute will be functional sometime soon.

----------


## Marcol

I got this message, from IE9




> Windows Explorer is not responding due to long running script



Eventually the "The Facebook Platform" icon appeared and all was well again.

I've noticed this is always the last item to appear/refresh, don't know if this script is maybe slowing the forum response time?

----------


## snb

It is........

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I got this message, from IE9
> 
> Eventually the "The Facebook Platform" icon appeared and all was well again.
> 
> I've noticed this is always the last item to appear/refresh, don't know if this script is maybe slowing the forum response time?



Do you get the same with FireFox?, you can do an experiment and turn off javascript then try loading the site and check the response time  :Smilie: 


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## Marcol

Sorry for the delay in replying Simon.

I dissabled all addins in IE9 including javascript, things are better but still some delay in the facebook icon appearing.
Firefox is much faster, but not "instant".

It might be the laptop I'm using, connections seem a bit tawdry to all sites, but I'd expect all site responses to be proportional. Excel Forum is consistantly the slowest to respond with any browser.

I'll check again on my main machines when I get back to base sometime next week.

----------


## snb

DB error 14-01-2012 15:00

----------


## snb

*Image not available


Nor was I able to upload a PNG file*





EF att_docx.JPG

----------


## jantonio

Hello,

Hope you can help me out...for some reason or another I'm not able to find any of my previous posts when doing a search or advance search.

Is something wrong?

Would appreciate any assistance given.

Antonio

----------


## NBVC

If it was from before December of last year, then, the search functionality is screwed up and can't find those... fix tba.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I can find posts back to June last year!


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## martindwilson

from updates  12-26-2011, 12:36 PM




> 2. Search - only finds posts since upgrade - All attachments from the prior posts have been recovered. Considering the huge volume of attachments, this task took several days. By today, the team will complete the indexing of the old posts which will enable all users to complete their searches properly



i still can only find threads i started not ones i have replied to. is there some trick i'm missing? i know i can click on my posts and see them all now , and how do you search for an exact phrase say "onwards and upwards"
the search returns results where it finds onwards or and or upwards!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

In keeping with this thread.......I don't seem to be getting notifications all the time from subscribed threads.


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## e4excel

I can only find Threads since the Upgrade and not before that, How much more time  would be required for this to start? A Tentative time-frame ....
Infact for sometime it worked but in a few days it again stopped working..


Warm Regards
e4excel

----------


## Domski

As the last update 2 weeks ago can we assume that the technical team has broken, sorry I mean fixed things as much as they can and have now moved on to planning for the next disaster, sorry I mean upgrade?

Dom

----------


## Mordred

> on to planning



If there was actually a plan, all this bull$%%t wouldn't have happened.  Issues would have been minimal and easier to fix.  Heck, if vai would have consulted with say...Simon from the beginning I am sure that there wouldn't have been 90% of the issues but there seems to be tensions on behalf of vai towards Simon (my own opinion) so I guess that was never in the cards.  I wonder what the 'technical team' actually knows about development and I also wonder how big this 'team' is?

In all I think it comes down to the fact that there were so many issues that vai and his 'team' can't fix them because they don't know where to start.  For me personally, I would dread coming into work if I had to fix a disaster like the one that has happened on this forum.

----------


## snb

Hi Vai,

How much to 'buy' this forum ??

----------


## Paul

Snb, using several different web valuation tools online I get results ranging from $100,000 - $200,000 USD.  Good luck!

----------


## Mordred

> Snb, using several different web valuation tools online I get results ranging from $100,000 - $200,000 USD.  Good luck!



Are you serious?  Wow, I would never have thought it to be that high.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Almost makes one think a test forum could be a worthwhile investment.

----------


## jantonio

Apparently this is due vBSEO and not vBET.

Hope it get's fixed eventually!

http://www.vbenterprisetranslator.co...ve/t-1299.html
http://www.wjunction.com/27-vbulleti...correctly.html
https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/show...=1#post2166351

----------


## TMS

Perhaps we could have a wip round and have a "management" buy-out!?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TMS

OK, if we're not going for the buy-out, back on topic ...

Has something gone wrong with the rep system? Or am I just unlucky? Or do you get to a point where you no longer accrue rep points?

The last two reps I have had have had little grey boxes, as opposed to green or worse, red.  So, I'm getting thank-yous via the rep system (which is nice) but no points.

And what do points make?  A happy bunny!

Sad Bunny in Manchester, UK   :Frown:

----------


## john55

lol
I received few minutes ago some ...grey rep! I do not know what it means, is it good or..bad?! well, not beeing green...it might be  "so...so"   :Smilie: )
the rep system, was it upgraded too?

----------


## TMS

@john55: thanks for the confirmation ... that sort of confirms that it is something to do with the system.  Strike 1 ...

----------


## john55

Vai should offer us, to compensate, a lot of points! and of course, "space" for many avatars! oh, yes, and a lot of rights!
well, i'm kidding..  lol

----------


## pike

Grey means that the op rep allocation is zero.

----------


## john55

@pike, thx!

----------


## TMS

@Pike: OK, that's one of those sentences where I know (and understand) all the words but have no idea what it means.  Why would that be.  The OPs are all out of rep?  Like I said, why would that be?

Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

@Martin: your meaningless drivel is a bit repetitive  :Wink:

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

It may be that if someone has never, or rarely, posted, they would have 0 rep power. Hence you get kudos but no points.

----------


## TMS

@OnErrorGoto0: possibly, 2 and 5 posts respectively ... but I'm sure I've had positive rep from low post count OPs in the past.

----------


## pike

LOL.. Martin are you sure that Paris is the capital of France? But Alstonville is the tourist mecca of the world!
It happen when the OP posts a question but doesnt reply to the answer but gives rep points

----------


## TMS

@Pike: ah, that could make sense. They post, I reply, they rep me and then respond ... mmmm, seems strange that I've never seen it before and then I get two in a row, or rather, don't get two in a row. Thanks for the clarification.  I'll keep my eye on this.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

TM i've just repped you and now responding, i chose "I Approve" and left a comment, the next rep i give you will be "I Approve" but no comment so you can see any difference  :Smilie: 


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## TMS

@Simon: thank you ... green box and 15 points, give or take (can't exactly remember what I had before)

I didn't think you could rep on the Water Cooler?

Regards, TMS

----------


## teylyn

You can. But your post count won't increase if you only post in the Joke thread.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Apparently this is due vBSEO and not vBET.
> 
> Hope it get's fixed eventually!
> 
> http://www.vbenterprisetranslator.co...ve/t-1299.html
> http://www.wjunction.com/27-vbulleti...correctly.html
> https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/show...=1#post2166351



vBET isn't used here but vbSEO is but the problems here are double barreled as the "Team" didn't create a proper test forum and check all compatibilities and actions but instead opted to try and make the upgraded forum have the function and feel of the previous version "Live"!, this was done without knowing if they would work, to add to this they need to have checked their php version, it's compatibility and changes that needed to be made like the "TYPE" issue in any sql.

The forum is now stable but they still have a way to go.


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## Simon Lloyd

TM now added rep without comment.


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## TMS

@Simon: Thanks again ... another 16 points.  Other than there not being a comment, I can't see any difference.

I've attached a picture so you can see the sequence of events. 

Happy to keep testing  :Smilie: 

TMS Rep Example.jpg

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Theres no picture attached, but what i can tell you is that the old rep system had "Positive, Neutral, Negative" choices, so a neutral one would have given the grey.


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## TMS

@Simon: missed attaching it but went back to edit the post. Should be there.

Anyway, I'll try again.

TMS

----------


## john55

@Simon, 
thank you for watching this! 
yes, I received rep from you, thank you, and there is the litttle green square!  :Smilie: 

john.jpg  - this example was taken yesterday

----------


## JapanDave

:Cool: If any one wants to give rep for being a down right great guy, I am here!!!! :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marcol

@ simon
Further to Posts #236/8
With Firefox I got this error/problem - .... unable to complete due to long running script ... google-analytics.com\ga.js.21
This happened when signing on today (22 Jan) 08:45 GMT.

A further silght niggle with IE9
When hovering on a thread in "Todays Posts" the preview box only stays visible for a few seconds, it has always done this as long as I can recall.
However with Firefox the preview remains until the cursor is moved.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> @ simon
> Further to Posts #236/8
> With Firefox I got this error/problem - .... unable to complete due to long running script ... google-analytics.com\ga.js.21
> This happened when signing on today (22 Jan) 08:45 GMT.



This is due to traccking code installed on the site, if the code is installed directly then it's a problem with Google delivering it, if it's added to a thrid party software like vbSEO or ad delivery system then it's a fault with them or the server delivering javascript





> A further silght niggle with IE9
> When hovering on a thread in "Todays Posts" the preview box only stays visible for a few seconds, it has always done this as long as I can recall.
> However with Firefox the preview remains until the cursor is moved.



IE has pretty much always only shown the tooltip for a few seconds, really this just shows the superiority of Firefox, i don't think you can change it in IE9 settings unfortunately.


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## TMS

@Vai: please fix the grey rep count problem.  It shouldn't be that difficult and shouldn't have any major impact on other key functionality.

I enjoy the challenge of resolving problems and the gratitude of the people I help ... but I also enjoy the recognition.

I have continued to persevere through your difficult times but I'm going to stop posting in this forum until this is resolved.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Your rep's back up now  :Smilie: 


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## snb

I wish that were true.
The last rep I got ( a user with 89 posts) turned from green to grey since the last 'improvement'.

I also think that Vai deleted all modifications that existed before the 'downgrade'. 
Can you please give any registered member a reputation power of 1.
Distributing neutral reps doesn't express the gratitude of new members, nor is a reward for helpers to help new members. 
That can't be a sensible policy. I don't believe it was the case before the 'downgarade'

Can anybody restore the erroneously converted rep (form green to grey) in my rep scale ?

----------


## royUK

It has always been the case.

I'm amazed at how sensitive people are over this issue

----------


## teylyn

Having trouble posting. After hitting "Post Quick Reply" it takes forever, and without touching any other button will result in a double post.

This is like Russian Roulette.

I really, really, don't want to compose my posts in Notepad, just so the forum does not eat them. And I don't want to have to go and delete a duplicate after every post I make.

Vai, get it together, please. There are thousands of vBulletin boards on the web, with bells, whistles and lots of functionality. How come they all run fine and this here forum struggles to maintain the most basic stuff?

----------


## arlu1201

Teylyn - i just faced the same problem almost 3-4 times in the past 1 hr.  But i found a quick workaround till Vai n his team do something about it.  When you get the msg asking you to wait 15/16 secs, dont wait !!!.  Just refresh the page and your post will already be there.

----------


## john55

hi arlu,
trust me I tried yr method and I rcvd that nice "database error...". what i did? I opened the forum in a new tab and as by magic my replay/post or whatever was there!

----------


## teylyn

> When you get the msg asking you to wait 15/16 secs, dont wait !!!.



I've never seen such a message. My browser tab is busy and the wheel is rotating, and it takes up to five minutes for it to load after a post.

----------


## Marcol

@ teylyn
That's what I was getting at here After the upgrade - post issues here Post #276

----------


## teylyn

Oh, I see. There is a time limit that keeps people from posting too many posts in quick succession. It's to deter spammers.

Of course, that time limit does not apply to moderators, so I never see that message. My browser just sits there and the tab icon keeps spinning ....

----------


## JapanDave



----------


## teylyn

Vai, I'm getting really sick of having to wait for 5 minutes for my post to be rendered in a thread, only to find it's there twice.

Do something. 

(why don't I just quit ....)

----------


## NBVC

So we had an hour or so stoppage... what was "fixed" in that time?

----------


## john55

NBVC, something like this "internal server error" ?!  :Wink:

----------


## royUK

I had that error. Just when I was thinking the increased ram had made a difference

----------


## Mordred

I've been all over this forum this morning and have yet to have a problem.  My fingers are now crossed in hopes that things might be alright for the moment.

EDIT: Even submitting this post to this thread was fast.

----------


## MarvinP

Hi Val,
I just answered this question..
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...uplicates.html 
and clicked on "Post Quick Reply". 
I waited for about 45 seconds (that is always bad) with the spinning hourglass.  I then got a message of Website not responding.
I went back to the forum and it was there and my reply was there but it had the counter of 0 views and 0 replies.  
My reply was there so the counter was off.  

Maybe you need more memory?  Maybe someone else was reading or editing the post and there are conflicts from multiple simultaneous users?

----------


## MarvinP

Hi Val,
I just answered this question..
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...uplicates.html 
and clicked on "Post Quick Reply". 
I waited for about 45 seconds (that is always bad) with the spinning hourglass.  I then got a message of Website not responding.
I went back to the forum and it was there and my reply was there but it had the counter of 0 views and 0 replies.  
My reply was there so the counter was off.  

Maybe you need more memory?  Maybe someone else was reading or editing the post and there are conflicts from multiple simultaneous users?

The exact message is "Website Cannot Display This Page".  I got the same message trying to post this repy.

I'm getting real good at copying my message into notepad to save it, close my browser, login again, get back to the correct thread and pasting notepad back into the message area.
I guess I was a little premature in giving you the kudo's above.

Edit - Using the browser back arrow, adding some more text and clicking on post worked this time.

----------


## protonLeah

> Hi Val,
> I'm getting real good at copying my message into notepad to save it, close my browser, login again, get back to the correct thread and pasting notepad back into the message area.



Haha, I've been doing that too for a while now.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Original posts counts as 0 posts 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ste-macro.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...2-columns.html

----------


## Leith Ross

Since this would be censored in English, I'll put it in Spanish. Un otro dÃ­a, la misma mierda.

----------


## TMS

@Leith: now that made me smile  :Smilie:

----------


## Vaibhav

Hey all,

We havent faced any issues since morning.  The attachment issue has been rectified too.  Feel free to post any other issues that come up and we will resolve it for you right away.

Appreciate your co-operation !!!

----------


## Andy Pope

Canned replies still don't work in the Go Advanced window!

----------


## royUK

Andy is right, probably related to the problem with Canned Replies & Infraction messages

----------


## Vaibhav

@AndyPope & Roy,
Got it fixed.  If the problem still persists, please clear your browser cache and try again.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I've been reporting for some time (quite a few times) no that im not getting notifications from threads i'm subscribed to!

----------


## Andy Pope

Cleared cache and no change.

----------


## Vaibhav

Andy - are you doing this - 
Click on Go Advanced of the "Quick Reply" text box, select dropdown in canned replies, right?
I tried the same after clearing the cache and it works.

----------


## Andy Pope

_Your post does not comply with Rule 6 of our Forum_ RULES. Common courtesy is the order of the day. Avoid coarse language, provide feedback to suggested solutions, and take the time to thank those who took their time to help you.

Yes doing as you describe.

Managed to do this using IE9. Off to test in Firefox, my normal browser.

----------


## Andy Pope

_Your post does not comply with Rule 10 of our Forum_ RULES. Please acknowledge the response you receive, good or bad. If your problem is solved, please say so clearly.

Okay, now functioning in Firefox.

----------


## Domski

Do I assume canned replies aren't available to everyone or am I missing something?

Dom

----------


## Andy Pope

I believe they are a feature for mods.

----------


## Domski

Fair enough

----------


## JapanDave

Add another one to the list.

I posted a reply(After waiting 5 mins for it to upload) and refreshed my page and my post is being registered, 
see below.



But I clicked the programming forum and it is not saying that I have posted.



The screenshot's are taken in order, so that thread should be showing me being the last poster. 

Now open the thread and my post is there??? 

Plus more DB errors...

----------


## JapanDave

Cool, it is happening to this sub forum as well

----------


## Domski

Something definitely still not right as latest post for the Water Cooler is showing as yesterday until you go into the threads themselves.

Dom

----------


## TMS

@Leith: et maintenant, en franÃ§ais, un autre jour, la mÃªme merde  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Domski

And I can't get onto the last page of this thread now. Forum still running in complete joke mode!!!

Can anyone believe it's 2 months nearly since this farce began?

Dom

----------


## TMS

> Can anyone believe it's 2 months nearly since this farce began?



Oh yes.   :Frown:

----------


## arlu1201

I too couldnt get into page 22 and tried clearing cache.  It worked...in firefox..

----------


## Domski

That might work but it shouldn't be necessary. Most people occasional visitors won't know that they need to do that to view anything properly.

Dom

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> @Leith: et maintenant, en franÃ§ais, un autre jour, la mÃªme merde



Sacrebleu! mon amÃ­, est-ce la faÃ§on dont il va Ãªtre toujours?


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## arlu1201

> Sacrebleu! mon amÃ­, est-ce la faÃ§on dont il va Ãªtre toujours?



I guess i will have to keep the google translator open all day  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

> Sacrebleu! mon amÃ­, est-ce la faÃ§on dont il va Ãªtre toujours?



Evidemment. Plus Ã§a change, plus c'est foutu.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Lol, done *in* you mean!
The forum is, or seems to me, more stable, still some issues remain in view update..etc, i'm still not getting notifications of responses, Vai got in touch with me last night to look at this issue and asked if i would use another email address, i said i didn't want to as emails from the forum have been coming to my registered email address for the last 8 years!, why should they stop now?, i asked if he would run the email diagnostic in the forum software and thats where my response from him ended and i'm still waiting, fingers crossed  :Wink: 


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## TMS

> Sacrebleu! mon amÃ­, est-ce la faÃ§on dont il va Ãªtre toujours?



c'est trÃ¨s probable, mon ami

----------


## Domski

Ooh la la, c'est la vie, oÃº sont mon pomme de terre?

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Mes pommes de terre, actually, and the accent on 'oÃº' is the wrong way round (should be grave not acute).

----------


## NBVC

When checking for unanswered threads using Advanced Search, I see threads showing 0 replies... but when I click on them, there are indeed replies... and they were replied to many hours previously....

----------


## TMS

@Dom: C'est peut-Ãªtre avec la plume de votre tante.

----------


## NBVC

Let's not taint the thread... please only post issues.

----------


## JapanDave

I can't give people rep points????

----------


## arlu1201

What do you mean by you cant give rep points?

----------


## john55

Hi Dave,
pls check if you received 1 or 2 points from me!

----------


## JapanDave

I as in me, cannot give rep points.

----------


## JapanDave

NBVC, I thought that post you deleted was pretty much spot on! LOL.

----------


## arlu1201

@Dave - are you getting any errors when u try to give rep points?  OR u dont see the star?

----------


## TMS

@JapanDave: what makes you say that? Is it just today or for a while?

----------


## JapanDave

> @JapanDave: what makes you say that? Is it just today or for a while?



Hey TMS, just today, I tried many times to give rep, and I just kept getting a frozen screen. 

Using : Google chrome

Edit , @ arlu1201 , I see the star.

----------


## arlu1201

Clear browser cache and try again.  If not working, try with a different browser.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

So basically the advice is to change browsers and clear your internet data every five minutes or so, in order for the forum to work properly. Perhaps this could be made into a banner for the top of the main forum page.

I wonder if the Android app is as badly designed as this...

Most alarming that a company whose entire raison d'Ãªtre seems to be web-related work can be this bad at running an internet forum.

----------


## JapanDave

> Clear browser cache and try again.  If not working, try with a different browser.



I agree with OEGT0, what is the point of having to clear browser cache and change browsers?

----------


## TMS

@JapanDave: so it hangs up, what's new? You may find that you've actually given double rep points if it's the same issue as posts hanging.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Just to test the problem ... and perhaps cheer you up ... I tried to rep you.  Went through without a hitch, and quite quickly.  That's using IE9, no cache clearing or anything out of the ordinary.

Regards, TMS

----------


## JapanDave

TMS, you rep came through, I just could not give rep. I will try again.

Edit: Looks like things are OK.

----------


## JapanDave

It seems that you can't give reps in another language. Does giving reps need to be in English?

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

It would seem not - check yours. Might be an issue with special characters perchance.

----------


## NBVC

This is one of the reasons why the Rep system really means nothing... if people just throw points around like candy... 

I think getting rid of the Reps altogether (or perhaps making everybody a rep power of 0 so that you can still receive personal comments) is the better way to go.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

@JapanDave
Apparently it does work after all.  :Smilie: 
(and you are welcome)

----------


## JBeaucaire

I know I'm more interested in the verbal confirmation the provided suggestions have worked...

----------


## TMS

I know this is off topic ... but I just want to express my opinion (and maybe the posts should be moved to a new thread.

Anyway, as I have said, I enjoy the challenge, I enjoy helping people, I appreciate the thanks ... but I also like the recognition in the form of rep points. When I've got 30,000+ posts and, presumably, a representative number of rep points, it probably won't bother me either.

I don't think it's the case that rep points are "thrown around like candy" but, if they are, it probably balances out the times when no rep points are given for solutions that might have taken time, thought and effort ... swings and roundabouts.

Regards

----------


## Mordred

I agree 100% with TMS, there is no doubt a balance of candy reps and non-acknowledgments from people that get in with a question and get out with an answer.  I like seeing my points increase and was dismayed when I got greys and lost some last week (or was that the week before :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

----------


## arlu1201

I agree too.  Sometimes we spend so much time, effort n thought and of course patience in creating a solution for the user and we may or may not get reps. But they are still 1 of  the motivating factors.  Every morning, the UserCP is the 1st place i visit.  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

When a Mod hands out rep points to someone just to "test" the system, you're handing out significant number of rep points... is that then indicative of how much that person has positively contributed to the forum?

----------


## arlu1201

Cant mods reverse those test rep points?

----------


## NBVC

No we cannot, only Admin can.

----------


## royUK

I have no way of knowing who has been giving "test" rep points. I would agree with NBVC on the system - it's not indicative at all of the effort of some replies. I've had rep added for asking someone to follow the Forum Rules!

----------


## snb

Before the downgrading of this forum there was no 'candy throwing' repping.
The only way to test the reliability of the reputation system is to distribute rep's.
Don't confuse the reliability of the reputation system with the validity of a 'reputation'.

----------


## TMS

@NVBC: 



> is that then indicative of how much that person has positively contributed to the forum?



It's probably best not to discuss specific cases. Whoever that comment might be about, I'm sure that he has benefited and suffered from the anomalies of the rep system ... but then, don't we all.

@RoyUK: 



> it's not indicative at all of the effort of some replies.



I totally agree.  I've put hours into some long lasting threads and got little or nothing at the end.  If the effort was on behalf of a new user with low rep power, that is not reflective of the effort I have put in and, quite possibly, of the amount they would like to thank me.  On the other hand, I don't get to answer questions from people with high rep power as, more often than not, they're answering questions not asking them.

As has been suggested by other mods in other threads, I have given rep for good ideas and approaches and replies where I have learnt something new.  And I have had rep from mods where they have observed my contribution, unknown to me. And, for that, I have been truly grateful ... and it has balanced out the occasions when My efforts have gone unrewarded.


I am not sure why this is an issue for anyone.  It doesn't cost anyone anything.  It is a motivational tool ... as can be seen from the amount of discussion it generates.  I think that I take a balanced approach to giving rep points, but there may be some exceptions and anomalies.  But hey, it doesn't hurt anyone, the system prevents you (me) from rewarding the same individuals so, when the candy is dished out, it makes people happy, at least for a short while.  As far as I know, I don't know anyone in the forum personally, so there is no incentive for me to give points where I don't feel they are deserved.

And, as a last thought, if anyone were to reverse any rep points that I had felt justified, for whatever reason, I would be one very unhappy bunny.

I think it is time to draw a line under this debate ... not that I want the last word ... or move it to its own thread.

Regards, TMS

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

The debate about the use of the rep system is somewhat moot to my mind: it is there, people use it and therefore it should work properly (as presumably it did once). It is clearly valued by some and ignored by others, but harms nobody that I can see. Can it be that hard to put it back as it was?

----------


## NBVC

I certainly don't have anymore to say on the topic....

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Further to my "Not recieving email notifications" i know find that i cannot access the forum i keep getting a 404 error, but of course there's always the proxy which works brilliant  :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

> I am not sure why this is an issue for anyone.  It doesn't cost anyone anything.  It is a motivational tool ... as can be seen from the amount of discussion it generates.  I think that I take a balanced approach to giving rep points, but there may be some exceptions and anomalies.  But hey, it doesn't hurt anyone, the system prevents you (me) from rewarding the same individuals so, when the candy is dished out, it makes people happy, at least for a short while.  As far as I know, I don't know anyone in the forum personally, so there is no incentive for me to give points where I don't feel they are deserved.







> I certainly don't have anymore to say on the topic....



Agreed TM  :Smilie: 

@NBVC I do a little, unfortunately you might say...

The rep system seems to irk some but they are mostly those who have or will attain MVP status or be recognised for their undoubted skills that are beyond many of us. Personally I like to get that little something for the contribution I make even if it isn't technically amazing. It's as good a recognition other than the odd thank you I'm likely ever to get in the world of Excel forums.

Dom

----------


## pike

Log Off is still working

----------


## NBVC

Closed:

New Thread to post issues:

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...80#post2698780

----------

